# Dayan 2x2 Problems



## Seanliu (Feb 5, 2015)

I found that however hard I tension it, the Dayan is still very loose, but the tensions are becoming tighter (won't pop as much), but corner cutting is still the same, but it is just too loose for my liking. How do I make it tighter? Also, how to reduce spring noise? Ive tried lubing the core but that won't work.



EDIT: I can adjust the tensions now, but by only a small amount.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 5, 2015)

Normally, to make a loose cube tighter, you switch out the springs to harder dayan springs but this is a dayan cube soo... idk


----------



## ppugliesi (Mar 10, 2015)

I think I am having the same problem... Reversed. Maybe. 
I like my cubes loose, but if I give this set up for the DaYan 2x2, it tends to pop a lot. Well, maybe not so much with me (I have friends that are really innacurate turners, I often question myself how they can pop some cubes), but I still find that bugging.
Would somebody be kind to help?


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Not sure, but I had a Dayan 2x2 once... Still do, but it's my dad's now 
I replaced it with a Moyu lingpo because my Dayan cubes tend to die after a few months, they get a lot slower and then I try to tension it and the cube ends up completely terrible, with no tensions working for it.

I promote Moyu cubes way too much yes, but if you really want a good 2x2 that doesn't pop you should get a Moyu lingpo  I've completely disassembled it (Core, screws and all), lubed it, tensioned it (Using traxxus 30k diff oil) and put it back together and I don't recall it ever popping on me. It also has great corner cutting and is pretty fast. (WARNING: Difficult to reassemble. Putting in the last corner takes a lot of effort. But obviously if you get it don't give up on it, I've assembled it twice and got through it with YouTube videos)


----------



## Seanliu (Mar 11, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Not sure, but I had a Dayan 2x2 once... Still do, but it's my dad's now
> I replaced it with a Moyu lingpo because my Dayan cubes tend to die after a few months, they get a lot slower and then I try to tension it and the cube ends up completely terrible, with no tensions working for it.
> 
> I promote Moyu cubes way too much yes, but if you really want a good 2x2 that doesn't pop you should get a Moyu lingpo  I've completely disassembled it (Core, screws and all), lubed it, tensioned it (Using traxxus 30k diff oil) and put it back together and I don't recall it ever popping on me. It also has great corner cutting and is pretty fast. (WARNING: Difficult to reassemble. Putting in the last corner takes a lot of effort. But obviously if you get it don't give up on it, I've assembled it twice and got through it with YouTube videos)



The problem is solved now for me - little breaking was required. Also, I found that Dayan is way better than the Moyu. I like the feel and the Dayaness a lot more


----------



## Berd (Mar 11, 2015)

The Dayan is so smooth [emoji7]


----------



## ppugliesi (Mar 11, 2015)

Maybe mine is a bad DaYan? Or do I need more breaking in? I think I have done at least 500 solves by now, and I own it since last year's December.
Also, I have heard people say a lot of things about MoYu cubes (especially the 2x2), many good, many bad. 
Should I get one? For referece, I have an Aosu and I like its feel (if that is a reference).

EDIT: Maybe off topic, but what method do you use? I use Ortega and I find it quite unefficient.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 12, 2015)

ppugliesi said:


> Maybe mine is a bad DaYan? Or do I need more breaking in? I think I have done at least 500 solves by now, and I own it since last year's December.
> Also, I have heard people say a lot of things about MoYu cubes (especially the 2x2), many good, many bad.
> Should I get one? For referece, I have an Aosu and I like its feel (if that is a reference).
> 
> EDIT: Maybe off topic, but what method do you use? I use Ortega and I find it quite unefficient.



Idk who you're asking, but It's complicated for me: My method I know completely at the moment is Ortega, but I completely know about 30/42 CLLS, technically 38 but 8 of them I don't know WELL yet. so when I learn all 42 (probably will finish this weekend) I'll always use CLL besides when making a layer is too difficult I'll switch to Ortega. I like the Moyu with both methods. I think you'd like the Moyu in my opinion, I personally loved it.


----------



## Seanliu (Mar 12, 2015)

ppugliesi said:


> Maybe mine is a bad DaYan? Or do I need more breaking in? I think I have done at least 500 solves by now, and I own it since last year's December.
> Also, I have heard people say a lot of things about MoYu cubes (especially the 2x2), many good, many bad.
> Should I get one? For referece, I have an Aosu and I like its feel (if that is a reference).
> 
> EDIT: Maybe off topic, but what method do you use? I use Ortega and I find it quite unefficient.



I use LBL. It is much easier, and more efficient. Might learn EG-1, though wanna get to sub-15 on 3x3 first


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 12, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> I use LBL. It is much easier, and more efficient. Might learn EG-1, though wanna get to sub-15 on 3x3 first



LBL is less efficient than Ortega, at least if you're going move-count-wise. If you mean CLL, that's not easier, but it is more efficient.


----------



## Berd (Mar 12, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> LBL is less efficient than Ortega, at least if you're going move-count-wise. If you mean CLL, that's not easier, but it is more efficient.



CLL is _technically_ a LBL method.


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> CLL is _technically_ a LBL method.



True, but usually people reference the LBL method with CLL as CLL, and mean OLL-PLL when they say LBL.


----------



## Chree (Mar 12, 2015)

ppugliesi said:


> Maybe mine is a bad DaYan? Or do I need more breaking in? I think I have done at least 500 solves by now, and I own it since last year's December.
> Also, I have heard people say a lot of things about MoYu cubes (especially the 2x2), many good, many bad.
> Should I get one? For referece, I have an Aosu and I like its feel (if that is a reference).
> 
> EDIT: Maybe off topic, but what method do you use? I use Ortega and I find it quite unefficient.



The LingPo and Aosu aren't really comparable. The LingPo is very fast, and I really like it a lot, but it's very catchy. I finally got a Dayan recently, and it might become my new main before my next comp.

And I know you weren't asking me, but I'll answer anyway: I sub5 with Ortega and a few CLLs. I know a few people who are consistently in the low's with it. It's worth learning more stuff, alternative OLLs and PBLs... but you can get pretty far with Ortega


----------



## Berd (Mar 12, 2015)

Chree said:


> And I know you weren't asking me, but I'll answer anyway: I sub5 with Ortega and a few CLLs. I know a few people who are consistently in the low's with it. It's worth learning more stuff, alternative OLLs and PBLs... but you can get pretty far with Ortega



Some people are sub 3.5 with Ortega


----------



## ppugliesi (Mar 12, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Idk who you're asking, but It's complicated for me: My method I know completely at the moment is Ortega, but I completely know about 30/42 CLLS, technically 38 but 8 of them I don't know WELL yet. so when I learn all 42 (probably will finish this weekend) I'll always use CLL besides when making a layer is too difficult I'll switch to Ortega. I like the Moyu with both methods. I think you'd like the Moyu in my opinion, I personally loved it.



Well, I was asking anybody, so thanks for all of you who answered. 
I am not into 2x2 as much as I am into 3x3 and 4x4 (although I am a noob at both). I don't think I'll be buying any cubes in a while, since my country is having some problems (the dollar value has leaped from 2 of our currency to 3 in a matter of weeks).
BUT, if I were to buy something, I would go for a 5x5.
So.. I think I'll learn CLL whenever I feel I can't improve anymore with Ortega. Even considering that I can't imagine people being sub 4 with it.


----------



## Fyighfreak (Mar 15, 2015)

I dislike playing with my DaYan 2x2, because it pops too easily! I'm not having trouble with the tensioning, it feels great to turn, really easy to maneuver, but I'm afraid to speedsolve it like I do on my WitTwo V1, because one slight misturn or catch and BOOM it explodes! How do I solve this issue?


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 15, 2015)

Fyighfreak said:


> I dislike playing with my DaYan 2x2, because it pops too easily! I'm not having trouble with the tensioning, it feels great to turn, really easy to maneuver, but I'm afraid to speedsolve it like I do on my WitTwo V1, because one slight misturn or catch and BOOM it explodes! How do I solve this issue?



Tighten the tensions. I had the same issue. If your tensions are that loose, you can tighten them with no detriment to the performance.


----------

